# Baby seat - rear facing suggestions?



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi everyone. Our baby has just outgrown his bucket car seat, and we need to move up to a rear-facing baby seat. I just had the Toronto Police install one that we inherited from some family friends, but to get it in - the front passenger seat has to be all the way forward - which means when my wife drives - there is no way I can fit in the front passenger seat! When I drive - she's pretty tight in the passenger seat - and she's petite!

Does anyone have a suggestion of what type (brand/model) of car seat we can get that is a lower profile/footprint that will fit well in the back seat of the X-Trail? The back seats are't that tight for passengers - and I can't understand why the baby seat is taking up soo much space!?

Any help would be appreciated - and any other stories about this would be great!

thanks :thumbup: 

DO..


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*2 Suggestions*

I have 2 car seats in my X-T for the grandchildren, but both sit facing forward. The space remaining (between the seats is "adequate") but the older lad can kick/push on the front seats quite readily.

Two things come to mind for the rear-facing seat:

1. Try your dealer and see what they say about those seats in the X-T (show them your current set up as well) - they may have some ideas...

2. The InterNet is a great source for info and I'm sure there's lots re child seats / safety.........

Best I can offer - maybe some of the other members (especially the ones with young kids) might have some experiences to share.

Good luck with it - but stay SAFE.

Cheers


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

We had a PEG PEREGO rear facing infant seat, good for about 20lbs that fit in with no issues with the front seats. 

Hope that helps.

Ken


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Our up to 20lbs infant seat is fine - its the next step up that's the problem - and that's got the passenger seat all the way forward.



boatek said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a PEG PEREGO rear facing infant seat, good for about 20lbs that fit in with no issues with the front seats.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

HERE is a good website which provides some tips on the correct position of child seats and the corresponding age.

I use the Safe-N-Sound car seat for my 2 year old and it is front-facing. I have attached it in the middle of the back seat and used the anchor at the back.

My 2 year old boy seems to enjoy it, as he likes to watch dvd's on long trips and the centre mounted screen keeps him and his brother happy and "quiet" 

Having him in the middle also ensures I don't get a kick in the back while driving, but sometimes I do notice the dvd player flying, which is a sign of excitement. hehehehe


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*OVER 20 Lbs.*



digitaloutlaw said:


> Our up to 20lbs infant seat is fine - its the next step up that's the problem - and that's got the passenger seat all the way forward.


I notice that you are in Toronto.

Here's a link by the Province of Ontario - Ministry of Transportation:

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/safety/carseat/choose.htm

You'll note that above 20 lbs. the child can be foward-facing - - but still in the rear seat. The forward-facing car seat do not present a problem in the X-Trail.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

We have a Eddie Bauer car seat we bought from Babys R Us. It was about $160. I put it in the middle and the bulk of the back side of the seat fits nicely between the two front seats. You just need to make sure that the little indicator is parallel with the ground.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Make sure you check out Nissan's Child Seat Fit Guide (pdf). :waving:


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rear facing sucks*

I have the Alpha Omega Elite and it sucks as a rear facing seat in the xty. first off you have to put in multiple pool noodles due to the bucket seats. You secondly need to sacrifice major leg room up front. The alternative was a child seat that had crap padding. There weren't any smaller seats out there, so you'll just have to live with that for the first year. Luckily I'm way under 6 feet and the lack in leg room is bearable.


----------



## greatvikenorth (Jan 10, 2005)

The best car seat out there is a Britax marathon. These things are airline approved!! We have one and they have one of the smallest footprints. There is plenty of room in the front seat. They cost a bit more but they will actually last the 4 years they are supposed to. It even fits in the motherinlaws hatchback civic!! Lightweight and simple to install. We own a baby store in Saskatchewan so we've done our research! We even sell the Xtrail stroller! Oh and you shouldn't forward face your child until they are at least a year. They just aren't strong enough for a collision just yet at that age facing forward....It's not illegal but not recommended!


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm wondering what infant car seats (rear-facing) people have used in their X-Trail.

We just tried out the Grace Snugride and it hit the front seats when placed behind them. Of course, there were no problems with the car seat in the middle, but we'd like something that we can use with our second child.

Has anyone tried the Grace Safe Seat? Peg Perego Viaggio? 
(I'd love to use the Britax with the anti-rebound bar, but those aren't approved for use in Canada yet.)


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

We just outgrew our infant carrier/car seat (Peg Perego Prima Viaggio) - one of the first of many milestones I suppose.

I just this morning "installed" our next seat: the 3 in 1 Eddie Bauer - rear facing (for the next few months anyway).

It's placed behind the passenger seat and doesn't encroach too much. If you were over 6' you migth find it tight sitting up there but it's ok. No more invasive than the Peg was.

One thing I noticed is that the level lines are not level right now. I need to use the pool noodle or rolled up towel trick to get them properly in line...which will steal another inch or so from the passenger, I suppose.


----------

